# RAR parts CRC failed



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2008)

*I downloaded some files from Rapidshare having size 1 GB splitted in 10 parts having name fun.part1, fun.part2 and so on till fun.part10 .

And when I try to extract the file from the splitted part using Winrar (Right Click -> Extract Here) ,

I always get an error "Packed data CRC failed in volume name. The volume is corrupt"  * 

I searched over the internet for the solution but I came to know that this problem is faced not only by me but also by several peoples all over the world.

Even after searching for hours I didn't get any solution regarding this.

So, I am posting this problem in this forum as I believe that this forum can solve all the problems.

Plz help me out. It's urgent...


----------



## IT Idiot (Aug 2, 2008)

either your hdd has cyclic redundancy error, or the downloaded might've been corrupted. Nothing to worry. Stay Cool! Go download from somewhere else. 

Once again, stay cool.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2008)

IT Idiot said:


> either your hdd has cyclic redundancy error.



You mean to say that if I try in any other pc then it must extract.


----------



## IT Idiot (Aug 2, 2008)

^ not really, because you might have downloaded the file on a hdd partition that has cyclic redundancy error, so the files will get corrupted. Try chkdsk /f once. Or try downloading from new source to other partition.

Stay cool


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2008)

OK now I extracted a file having size 200 MB, it give same error and then i tried re-extracting the file and now it extract. what is this ???


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 2, 2008)

make sure u have all the downloaded parts 1 to 10 in the same folder.
then extract part 1... it will automatically join all the parts and give u a complte file.

if this doesnt work,then u must have missed some part. make sure u have all the parts.

even then the problem persists then u can do this: 
click on the extract button and it will open up a window. see for the checkbox "keep broken file" somewhere at the bottom left side. CHECK it and then try to extract...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 2, 2008)

jal_desai said:


> make sure u have all the downloaded parts 1 to 10 in the same folder.
> then extract part 1... it will automatically join all the parts and give u a complte file.
> 
> if this doesnt work,then u must have missed some part. make sure u have all the parts.



I have all the parts



> even then the problem persists then u can do this:
> click on the extract button and it will open up a window. see for the checkbox "keep broken file" somewhere at the bottom left side. CHECK it and then try to extract...



same error 

plz help.


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 2, 2008)

then there are greater chances of ur hdd sector where that particular file was stored has been corrupted which made the file itself damaged... u will have to download again.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 4, 2008)

^^ o no...


----------



## zyberboy (Aug 4, 2008)

Copy all files to another partition  and try to extract....u can also try to extract the files in another computer


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Aug 4, 2008)

zyberboy said:


> Copy all files to another partition  and try to extract....



Doesn't work 



zyberboy said:


> u can also try to extract the files in another computer



OK this will take some time for me to do.. will try...

Any more suggestions...


----------

